# Self funding question



## Dellydaisy (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all 

Been recommended to start looking into siui (self funded) so reading like mad...
I've just a quick question if the clinic has to abandon treatment due to poor follicles or too many do you still pay full price 

Also did anyone else shop around for prices as clinics in my area do vary in price! 

Thanks x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello 

I'm self funding I've had 1 cycle abandoned after having my usual scans and then ovulating over the weekend and I didn't have to pay for that.  Another I was just told not to go ahead that cycle due to hycosy so not technically abandoned. I did shop around also as prices do vary as you say. what area so you live?


----------



## Dellydaisy (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Sarah I'm in South Yorkshire... Found the price varies between care fertility and jessops fertility, care been the cheapest.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

To be honest I think that as long as they don't have a bad review then its not ness a bad thing to go with a slightly cheaper clinic. 

Good luck x


----------

